# Help me make something spectacular! DODGE RAM EV



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Welcome! Sounds like you have a big project planned. Where are you located? Good planning and some help can definitely speed your build.

Have you checked out EVTV? Jack Rickard recently finished converting an Escalade, so while not the norm, big EVs are possible.


----------



## ElectricRam (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm located in Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada! I will have to check out that EVTV


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Welcome.

http://www.evalbum.com/2898

http://www.evalbum.com/2567


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

You might allso want to take a look at this project.
Its a full size pickup, work truck.

http://topekaelectricmotor.com/electric-vehicles/ac-project

This is not cheap.
Motor and controller 7500.00
Batteries 16- 18000.
plus with all the other stuff.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

You will not come out ahead in one year with 1200$ * 12 months = $14,400, maybe 3-4years...

A conversion that can give you up to 200km (124mile) range with a potential to haul an additional payload of 2000lbs will probably cost 3X more than $14,400...


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

The batteries alone for that amount of range will likely cost $20k-$25k. Depends greatly on the finished weight of the vehicle. I just assumed about 5k lbs. That may actually be a bit low if you're using it to haul lots of stuff.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

If you can live with a reduced range (let say 100Km), your goal will be way more ease to reach.
I talk about 12-15K$ and 800 lbs for battery compare to 25-30K$ and 1600 lbs for 200Km range.

For me, a big electric truck able to do 200 Km with today battery technology isn't especially realistic..... at least for DIY market.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Ivansgarage said:


> You might allso want to take a look at this project.
> Its a full size pickup, work truck.
> 
> http://topekaelectricmotor.com/electric-vehicles/ac-project
> ...


The Curtis 1238 inverter puts out about 75 hp max no matter how big a motor you drive with it. According to the internet (which never lies!) the '03 Dodge Ram 1500 weighs approximately 6400#, has a Cd of 0.44 and a frontal area of 35.8 ft². And even though 75 hp is just about enough to get this truck up to 90 mph, the 0-60 time is a stultifying 24 seconds.

So, not exactly a good recommendation...


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry Tesseract, my mistake, I thought he wanted to move a 6000 pound plus truck.

Thats gona be a tuff one to do, over 6000 pound, 0-60 (whats a reasonable number) 8, 9, 10 seconds?

So, instead of saying it won't work or it doesn't work.Tell us what will. 

What is your suggestion?


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Electric Ram, a potential setup for you:

Batteries: 114 Calb CA 180's = 225$/each *114 = $25,650
Controller:Zilla2KEHV = $5,200
Motor(s): 2X Warp11 = $6,400 (w/transwarp11)
Total = $40,850 for the three basic components...

376Vnom. * 180AH = 68kwh @ ~680wh/mile = ~100mile range(w/o payload) 114 cells = 1,414lbs, You should always look to charge at the midpoint/stop of our round trip. Additionally, I would suggest you carry a generator in the truck to allow you to charge on the go, if there are no public/available electricity outlets.

Dual Warp11 run in series, sharing the 376V... At 2000A draw the cells will sag from 3.3 to ~2.7V, 2.7V * 114 cells = 308V
154V and 2000A to each motor will provide a good rpm band while providing ~650ftlbs from each motor, total torque = 1,300ftlbs

+10%$ for additional required components equals a total build cost of ~$45,000, savings of $14,400/yr would take a little over three years to pay off. (not counting additional electricity cost for the RAMeV)


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Ivansgarage said:


> ...
> Thats gona be a tuff one to do, over 6000 pound, 0-60 (whats a reasonable number) 8, 9, 10 seconds?
> 
> So, instead of saying it won't work or it doesn't work.Tell us what will.
> ...


As hardware design engineer for Evnetics I don't make recommendations and I try to refrain from even commenting on other's recommendations unless they appear to be particularly inappropriate like, say, suggesting a 75hp drive system for a 6000# vehicle).

What I personally feel is acceptable performance is not really the issue, though; rather, I just wanted to point out - as you did not - that the system you were recommending delivers 75 hp peak (or thereabouts, depending who you ask or whom you believe) and from there the OP can decide if the performance will be acceptable or not.


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Tesseract said:


> As hardware design engineer for Evnetics I don't make recommendations and I try to refrain from even commenting on other's recommendations unless they appear to be particularly inappropriate like, say, suggesting a 75hp drive system for a 6000# vehicle).
> 
> What I personally feel is acceptable performance is not really the issue, though; rather, I just wanted to point out - as you did not - that the system you were recommending delivers 75 hp peak (or thereabouts, depending who you ask or whom you believe) and from there the OP can decide if the performance will be acceptable or not.


OK, point taken. (Corrected version)
Kevin's 2003 Chevy half ton pick-up weighs in at 5945 lbs. after conversion.

I spent the day there at his shop, spent time with him and rode around town in the Big Chevy. I first noticed how "normal" it was to use. Start-up, backing and street driving. When we entered the expressway, it went right up the ramp and blended in traffic like normal. During the trip across town, we went up to 70 MPH to pass a slower car and change lanes. There again, it felt like an ICE truck (driven normally).

In all, I came away from there impressed with the actual performance of the vehicle. It leads me to believe that Curtis controller will handle larger motors than the AC50 that HPEV sells. lets not skip the stats on Kevins motor 150 foot lbs and 50 HP CONTINUOIS. Jack Rikards even said,(with the same controller) "This new model AC-75 sports 180 ft lbs -an impressive increase of over 60%." Indicating the Curtis controller is capable of a tad more.

I encourage anyone contemplating a large, heavy vehicle conversion to call and visit Kevin @ Topeka Electric Motor and judge for them selves if this combination will do their job.

(I am aware as anyone that this is not a "hotrod" combination, But It does work nicely)


-------------------


----------



## glaurung (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi

Based on my experiments with my electric Range Rover I believe that this vehicle can be done.Rangie weights 5200lbs converted.All time 4x4.Shaped like a brick.

Soliton1 should be enough on controller side.If not install two or swap to Shiwa.

Dual11" motor or one 13" is what i recommend on motor side.Anything less will be on risk to melt. And still remember to watch thermometer.

Get the lightest batteries you can afford. With 65x200ah Thunder Sky Rangie does over 100 km on one charge. Now you can get 80x200ah on same weight. That would bring you close to your desired range. You will have opportunity to charge between your destinations anyway.I do over 150km daily because i have charger on when not driving.

Speed is what drains batteries, so keep your speed under 90 kmh.

Good luck, Harri


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Ivansgarage said:


> In all, I came away from there impressed with the actual performance of the vehicle. It leads me to believe that Curtis controller will handle larger motors than the AC50 that HPEV sells. lets not skip the stats on Kevins motor 150 foot lbs and 50 HP CONTINUOIS. Jack Rikards even said,(with the same controller) "This new model AC-75 sports 180 ft lbs -an impressive increase of over 60%." Indicating the Curtis controller is capable of a tad more.


I'm not trying to argue with your subjective opinion on whether Kevin's truck performs well with the 1238-based system. If you feel it does then who am I to tell you otherwise? Seriously.

However, I will say that I totally disagree that 75hp is an acceptable amount of power for such a heavy vehicle. I previously owned a 2007 Nissan Frontier truck that had a 152hp engine and weighed 3675#. I felt that its performance was decent, but we're talking about twice the horsepower and a little more than half the weight of Kevin's truck. I - in all honesty - can't imagine how 75hp would be even remotely acceptable in a nearly 6000# vehicle, but if you think it's fine, then hey, more, uh..., power to you (or less, as the case may be).

So my position is that a vehicle this size needs a whole lot of motor. At least two of those 1238 + AC-50 systems, or, as glaurung suggested, a 13" DC motor plus appropriate controller. Anything less will perform like a dog and sustain the myth that electric cars are slow, etc...



Ivansgarage said:


> I encourage anyone contemplating a large, heavy vehicle conversion to call and visit Kevin @ Topeka Electric Motor and judge for them selves if this combination will do their job.


That's good advice that I totally agree with.


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Tesseract said:


> I'm not trying to argue with your subjective opinion on whether Kevin's truck performs well with the 1238-based system. If you feel it does then who am I to tell you otherwise? Seriously.
> 
> However, I will say that I totally disagree that 75hp is an acceptable amount of power for such a heavy vehicle. I previously owned a 2007 Nissan Frontier truck that had a 152hp engine and weighed 3675#. I felt that its performance was decent, but we're talking about twice the horsepower and a little more than half the weight of Kevin's truck. I - in all honesty - can't imagine how 75hp would be even remotely acceptable in a nearly 6000# vehicle, but if you think it's fine, then hey, more, uh..., power to you (or less, as the case may be).
> 
> ...


@Ivan 75bhp!!! that's like 25bhp/ton!!!!. I can hardly bare 133bhp in my 900kg car! (150bhp/ton) and that's 6 times the power to weight!!

personally anything less than 100bhp/ton is a not worth it.


----------



## subcooledheatpump (Mar 5, 2012)

Chevy trucks like Ivan was mentioning usually come with 310 HP peak, the economy models come with 195 HP peak. some models come with a 400 HP option

I can tell you from personal experience, you'd probably want more power. My van, an extended van, has a battery limited peak power of 50 kW (66 hp give or take some for losses). It's acceptable up to around 40 MPH but the acceleration drops pretty low after that. Not a problem for me, I don't take it on the highway but if thats what you want I'd consider getting more.

If I had the money, I'd put something like 500 HP in my van. I can still remember how the original engine (310 HP) would roar trying to get up the hills.

I'm interested in this project so please post your results


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

(Just to fuel the fire) 

Any Aeronautical Engineer can prove to you, mathematically, that a bumble bee can not possibly fly. But somehow they do. Go figure. 

My theory is that bumble bees never went to math school.

*(On the serious side)* I always recommend that the first step in an EV conversion is to _lose as much weight as possible_. It is where you can get the most gains for the least money.

Miz


----------

